# Package Delivery from Overseas?



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all. I'm trying to order something (a waterproof iPod shuffle case, to be exact) from the UK, by getting my cousin to buy it off Amazon, and then having him mail it to me.

Now, my question is, how reliable is the package delivery system in the UAE? Does anyone have any experience with ordering things from overseas?

Would it be better if I just waited till someone I know from the UK makes a trip to Dubai (which may take ages)?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes. I left my camera at my mothers house this spring, and she sent it via royal mail. and it is nowhere to be found.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Yes. I left my camera at my mothers house this spring, and she sent it via royal mail. and it is nowhere to be found.


*Sigh* I was afraid of that. My cousin in the UK warned me of the same thing. He blames Royal Mail, but I'm not so sure. I'm pretty sure it's the customs guys in the receiving countries.

Oh well, delivery by hand it is then. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I rarely have a problem with deliveries to a PO Box, but I also use an Aramex Shop & Ship account for anything of value or urgent. 

Surely the stores here sell what you want?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Have it sent over via couriers with a tracking system. I've just had a huge parcel delivered here via FedEx - it only took 3 days. Gave my works address as it's more than likely someone available to receive it rather than my home address


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Have it sent over via couriers with a tracking system. I've just had a huge parcel delivered here via FedEx - it only took 3 days. Gave my works address as it's more than likely someone available to receive it rather than my home address


+1 Fedex/DHL/UPS etc is the way to go. But in your case probably not worth the price for such a small item?!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

fudzzz said:


> Hello all. I'm trying to order something (a waterproof iPod shuffle case, to be exact) from the UK, by getting my cousin to buy it off Amazon, and then having him mail it to me.
> 
> Now, my question is, how reliable is the package delivery system in the UAE? Does anyone have any experience with ordering things from overseas?
> 
> Would it be better if I just waited till someone I know from the UK makes a trip to Dubai (which may take ages)?




Well It took me forever to have a package shipped to me from the states- I sent it to myself 1 week before I got here and did not receive it until 1 month and 1 week of being here and I had to go to Three different post offices to find it!!!


So I say order it but I hope you do not need it anytime soon  LOL


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

Elphaba: Nope, I can't get the item here. It's called the H20 Interval 4G waterproof case for the ipod shuffle, and Virgin Megastore was their authorized retailer here in the UAE, but I called the stores up and they said they discontinued the thing a couple years ago 

So, yea, I'm stuck. I'll just wait for the next friend coming over from the UK.


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm coming from London to Dubai this thursday! I can offer to bring it


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

fahdfaisal said:


> I'm coming from London to Dubai this thursday! I can offer to bring it


Thanks for the offer fahdfaisal, but that's a bit soon. The thing is, my cousin who is going to order the item off Amazon is currently on holiday outside the UK for at least another week. I won't be able to get him to order the thing till he gets back.

Thanks again though.


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

No worries.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> +1 Fedex/DHL/UPS etc is the way to go. But in your case probably not worth the price for such a small item?!


It was something like 130 quid to get this aramex/fed ex'd and my mothers reasoning was that she'd just buy me another one if the worst happened and the camera went "missing". To say nothing of the pics on the memory card and the hassle. Shouldn't have forgotten it I guess.


----------



## iheartjax (Jul 16, 2011)

Aramex Shop & Ship! Its great! You get 3 addresses: U.S., U.K., and China. I'm not sure what the shipping prices are for FedEx or DHL but Aramex is reasonable. Very pleased with them so far!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

iheartjax said:


> Aramex Shop & Ship! Its great! You get 3 addresses: U.S., U.K., and China. I'm not sure what the shipping prices are for FedEx or DHL but Aramex is reasonable. Very pleased with them so far!


I ordered some DVDs from amazon in the UK last weekend. I got them sent to my UK ship & shop address. By Thursday morning they'd arrived at my office. For a 2.5kg box the shippong was AED 150. I was v impressed. I've spent a lot more than that sending v light documents by DHL from here to London.


----------

